# Car been hit :(



## rcwilson

So playing cricket today and one of the opposing team players reverses into my car but thankfully came into changing room to call the owner of the "corsa" out. And i quote "I might have hit your car"....
Guys at my cricket club know how OCD I am with my car so thankfully knew how not to rub it in much more.

Anyways here's some pics, hes gonna pay for it without involving insurance. Main objective of this is to get some good bodyshop referrals close to Portadown. Already been talking to Rollo at OCD and got some from him but wanna see what the rest of you guys think....













*After being clayed at home*




Damage to his car


----------



## Natalie

Ouch 

And "think" it's not like he just tapped it, he must have felt something


----------



## jdquinn

Why don't you ask Leslie McCammon from McCammon & son accident repairs in Dungannon. They did an excellent repair on my black Alfa 159. So good it took me a long time of searching to find the blend line. I still can't just walk to the car and spot the blend 6 months later I have to really look for it when the car is spotlessly clean. The orange peel and metallic flake on the repair exactly matches the factory finish as well. The damage to my car wasn't dissimilar to yours so i'd be fairly confident they could repair it satisfactorily. You may have to wait for a slot though as they do be very busy due to their local reputation.


----------



## Bradders

Fair play he owned up. Most people would have just driven off and said it wasn't me!


----------



## Jamesc

Sorry to hear about that Richard! Good thing they owned up though!, hopefully you get it sorted. Hanover Motors in Hanover Street in portadown have been really good with my cars previously! defiantly recommend them and the TT will be going in with them in the new year.


----------



## james vti-s

i experienced the same thing, happened outside my house, luckily the neighbour owned up














































Thank god i found a good painter


----------



## Cookies

Hi mate - my Mrs had a little prang in her megane a while back and Brian Crawford, outside Dromara came very highly recommended by several people, one of whom is INCREDIBLY fussy about his cars - he did a first class job and is a very nice guy to boot.

Hope you get sorted.

Cooks


----------



## furby-123

this isnt close to you but MRB autobody in ballymoney, only guys i let near my cars and refer alot of people to them, fantastic at their work


----------

